# Mono or Braid



## stixz89 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok..this might have been discussed here before...but I would like to hear other fishermans opinion/experiences
concerning mono line or braid line. I personally used
mono since I started fishing but have switch to 
braid to get distance...But last outing I lost what felt like
a pretty good size striper on braid...eversince then I 
been back on mono...

Some people stated that it might be a bad batch of braid line I used?? anyways, for plugging what does the majority use... consideration for distance, knot strength..etc..

p.s. throwing plugs ups to 3oz using lami 11' with dawai basia..

Thanks...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Use the search feature.....*

There is tons of info on the subject. .....Hat


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

stop it before it starts  ...yes PLEASE USE SEARCH after u search, then try it here


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Easy on the new guy, fellas. He asked a good question and even told use what gear and tackle he's using.
There was some talk about a bad batch of Power Pro a few months ago. Could be that???
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18357&highlight=bad+power+pro
Did you break at the knot? If so, what knot are ya using?

I find braid good for plugging. Although I don't see much better distance when casting, I can get more/stronger line on my smaller reels. It works well for me around structure, too. 
I've had good luck with a polymer knot to my lures and swivels. 
For the record, I use Fireline.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jeff I said please....maybe I shoulda added perdy please so he'd know I wasnt tryin to me mean...Just doin my civil duty to keep help try n keep peace


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*You guys are funny . . . 

In all honesty I don't think this subject has been fairly discussed at all here. 
*
-----------------------------------------

stixz89;

I also have a Basia and would not consider putting mono on it except where mandated in casting competition . . . what lb test mono are you using? Spool #5 I hope? 

Mine sits on a 13'-2" AllStar 1507 with Fuji Lowriders and they (the Lowriders) don't get along well with mono in my experience _BUT_ . . . they do add distance with braid.

I have used TufLineXP and PowerPro on this reel in 20lb test (and also on every other distance rig I own) and have not had the break-offs some experience. I have only used 300yrd spools; I know a while back PowerPro had problems with mystery break-offs in line from the 1000yrd+ service spools.

Did the line part midway or was there another type of failure?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok Ok Ok I must admit I put PP on one of my spinning reels the other day for slingin metal for stripers at the OBX next week and while I was out 'testing' the setup at a local ballfield I had a mystery breakoff (did add 15yds to the cast (the breakoff that is ))...I hate to strip it all off after payin $20 or so for a spool of it, but then again I dont want to hit a freak striper blitz that hasnt been existant this year according to reports and it fail me....Ill give it a shot I reckon, Im hoping I came accross a rock or something in the field that shouldnt have been there and it just got an abrasion in the wrong spot. The rest of the line seems ok...

Ok I took the bait, hope it stays better than last brain or mono thread lol


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I must admit I put PP on one of my spinning reels the other day for slingin metal for stripers at the OBX next week


You fishing The Point with that rig?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh no you done opened up a can of worms jeff:--| .........Thought I might go out there with my walmart combo with 12lb test put on there last decade, drift some peeled shrimp on a double bottom rig and 3oz weight.... Once I catch some bait like that, Ill get out my big ole spinning reel loaded with PP and toss a nice chunkuh something or another right in amongst the middle of the line, you know, since thats what newbies do 

Nah on a serious note, I doubt very seriously Ill go to the point...Never fished it, plan to one day tho... it sounds alot like volunteer firemen (opening another can of worms  ) rushing to a fire....some get there in time for the action, some dont, all of em cuss whoever and whatever gets in their way of the action, or potential to be in the action.....MOST and i stress NOT ALL that arent there most everyday or week are wkend warriors..........Dont the point stories and the local VFD sound similar..........

Sorry for any offense to any VFD member that has any sense.

lol there you go Jeff...now if this thread gets out of hand...twas me that started the nonsense this time lol...................

.......EDIT....Wow i just noticed...this post is #100 for me...what a way to bring in triple digits


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Last year I had a problem with yellow pp 50lb after a week or two it became very lite yellow and it broke so easy I was able to break it with bare hands , not that I test it that way but it did this time emailed pp and they sent me 500yrds as a replacement no charge I think they knew they had a prob. with it Haven't had a problem after that ..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

TreednNC

Heck wuth the wally world special get a Daiwa DF 100 A Giant put the link in below for ya.

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=52

It'll hold 700 yards of 150 pound PP put her on a 
15 foot Ugly stick, link provided below

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/products/rods/ugly.shtml


Get a 3 oz statilite sinker with the 5 wires (We have those in stock here). comming off of it for holding power... No shocker needed on this setup...

Merry Christmas fellas.... JAM


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Here we go again.....*










  .....Hat


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Nice Dress HAT Merry HO HO ,, no dead horse thats my new setup, when in Rome do as the Greeks do.... JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Holy Cow!!!!

Did ya see the line cap on that Diawa?!!!
20/460, 30/320, 40/240 
I can only imagine what type of forearms you'd get...casting that bar bell! 

That's a lotta braid .....and betcha the drags wear out be for the braid does.....

so ya spent your rent money spooling that bar bell...whatcha gonna do now?

Fish-on...fishin brothers!.....

Jam...CYA on Monday!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The reel retails for $39.95 but with $105.00 worth of braid and 39 dollars for the ugly stick.. you would still have more money in the line... Now I get it it only took a decade for it to sink in thats why some folks want the weak point in their link to be the rod and reel not the line, they got more money invested in their line then their whole combo... Call me slow but now I get it... When in Turkey do as the Romans do... Just in fun fellas don't get your panties in a wod.... JAM


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok on Braid vs Mono for plugging. In the NE most people toss spinner's with braid and they generally use 50-65lb test. In the mid atlantic we use mono for the majority of our fishing. 
Now during the winter when pluging for stripers I fish Braid, I'm tossing pike and the like in the 3 oz range. But I'm alone on the beach. Now you are in CA so I would refer you to a dude that fishies in your area who goes by the handle Winchmaster (google it and you will find him) I believe he can point you in the right direction. Alot will depend on the place you plug and the structure that is around it. Heavy rocks may lead you to mono open beaches maybe to braid. It will depend on many variables, I would perfer to yeild to a local who fishes your area.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

JAM i was just kiddin bout that wally world combo lol....figgered itd spark a responce from a point regular lol...


BTW Jeff....where did southern command signature come from


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> BTW Jeff....where did southern command signature come from


Hmmm. It's just a little something I picked up from the good Sgt.  

I bet you'd find it ifin ya did a search.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hey we all asked this question at one time or another*

Lets not make the guy sorry he asked a civil question... so what if it was discused before?
So you think no ones ever gonna ask which can cast farther a conventional or spinner ever again? Its a legitmate question from a newbie.

jeezzz

Patience ... humility.... compasion.... signs of a "cool caster"...

When I asked Ron Arra how to tune my ABU he wrote me 3 pages.... Big Dave Gave me his tel number and told me to call him sı he could walk me through the steps... Neil MCKellows forwarded me 3 sites worth of info... those guys are very patient and understanding with newbies asking old questions yet please notice that each one of those guys can outcast anyone on this board...

nuff said.....

anyway back to our thread....

I would say go with mono on conventionals and power casting.. I have had terrible results with braids and powercasting.. the blowups are undoable...and dangerous on the fingers....

I would ave the braids for plugs and smooth mid distance casting... for power slamming Kong Casts stay with mono at least till you get a good feel...


----------

